# XM Convert...but have questions



## Str8driver (Oct 20, 2004)

I just converted over the weekend to Sirius from XM. I liked XM but with Howard going to Sirius I had to switch  

I bought the new Blaupunkt America Sirius receiver. I am using with the stock micro antenna and cassette adapter. It seems that the stream from Sirius is much more susceptible to interruption than XM (i.e. traveling under overpasses, weather, ect.) 

When I had XM I upgraded to the Terk through glass antenna. And reception was great. 

Just wondering if anyone else has had the same experience and is there a antenna on the market similar to the Terk XM through glass??


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sirius should have better reception in most areas because of the higher look angle. XM should be better under gas station overhangs and N-S overpasses because it can see under but sirius can see between buildings where XM cannot, etc. But XM has a much larger repeater network. If you're in a big city you may have an XM repeater nearby but are receiving Sirius direct.


----------



## NJ Fred (Oct 28, 2004)

My neighbor and I converted from XM to Sirius two weeks ago. We are both dissatisfied with the consistency of the Sirius signal. The number of "drops" is many-fold above what we experienced with XM.

We both purchased the Blaupunkt America SR-04. Crutchfield sent me a replacement unit (brand new) when I phoned their tech support to discuss the number of dropped signals - all of these happening in areas where there are no obstructions, tunnels, underpasses, etc. All in areas where my XM SkyFi used to register a full-strength signal.

The new unit has made no improvement. After reading a reply to the original post on this thread that somewhat explains the technical aspects of Sirius's signal pattern, I am beginning to think I made a mistake in switching. Shame, too, because I enjoy Sirius's format (less DJ banter) far more than XM's.

I have also notices, as has my neighbor, that Sirius comes in at better reception strength at night. Also, there seems to be a marked difference if you are going in the opposite direction on the same roadway.

I have decided to allow another two weeks before I act to return to XM. I sincerely hope this is a technical or atmospheric anomaly that will disappear.


----------



## Str8driver (Oct 20, 2004)

NJ Fred 

It's good to hear that I am not going crazy! I have experienced the same issues...especially about going opposite directions on the same highway! Northbound reception is terrible...Southbound much improved!

I have also experienced the issue were the Blau America displays full signal strength but the sound will just drop out. I thought maybe I too had a faulty unit...but appears to to symptomatic of Sirius.

I will say I had reception issues with XM too until I changed to the Terk antenna. I wish they made one like it for Sirius.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"I have also notices, as has my neighbor, that Sirius comes in at better reception strength at night. Also, there seems to be a marked difference if you are going in the opposite direction on the same roadway."

That's a poorly installed antenna right there if you're getting a better signal traveling one direction. Could you post a picture of or describe where you installed your antenna?


----------



## Str8driver (Oct 20, 2004)

MarkA

My antenna is the stock magnetic roof top car antenna. It's centered on the roof of my vehicle about 8-10 from the rear window. Exactly were the installation instructions state to place it.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Str8driver said:


> MarkA
> 
> My antenna is the stock magnetic roof top car antenna. It's centered on the roof of my vehicle about 8-10 from the rear window. Exactly were the installation instructions state to place it.


is it on a slope, or near a luggage rack of some kind? On my wifes van, I tried it out the rear hatch but ran into the same problem, one way on the road worked fine, the other way, not so good. So I had to move it to the center of the van roof, away from the luggage rack, more than the 8-10 it says to put it. That is only for the magnetic strip to hold the cable from blowing all over the place or getting torn up. If it's not already, try a flat area, maybe more than the 8-10 away from the window or wherever it goes through.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That'd be my guess. Also, is the car metal? You need a metal ground plane. I'd next check the connections and maybe exchange the antenna. It's omnidirectional, so one way on the road should NOT be better than the other (unless the road is right up against an obstruction or something). Something's wrong, that's for sure.

As for better at NIGHT, well there will be good periods and bad periods for Sirius reception, because the satellites move. But in a car it should always be better than XM (except at a gas station or overpass or other overhead obstruction where XM's lower look angle can be an advantage)


----------



## Str8driver (Oct 20, 2004)

Well I am happy to say I have resolved my issues with Sirius and reception!  

I returned the piece of crap Blau America and switched to the Sportster. What a difference!!! I have done a lot of traveling lately and haven't had on drop !!! 10x's better. 

Thanks too all that responded!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Very interesting, both are the same Sirius 2.5g chipset. And there haven't even been many reports of reception differences between the chipsets. My guess is that your America was somehow defective (bad antenna connector or something).

Personally I have a Kenwood SR902 receiver (2g) connected to a Kenwood head unit and I'm amazed how much it doesn't drop. It works amazingly well, even in areas where I know from others XM reception is hopeless ("canyon" areas with a mountain right beside you to the south.)


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

I know when I switched from XM to Sirius, with the Jensen Walmart Pack (PNP2), I had much LESS drop outs on my way to and from work. Oh, and I'm in NH.

Steve - Happy with Sirius in NH!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

As it should be Santinelli, for reasons of simple physics Sirius has a better signal most of the time. XM's blocked easier, far easier EXCEPT in cases of N-S overpasses and gas station overhangs.

BUT:

XM has more robust error correction
XM has more terrestrial repeaters

Meaning XM can take a slightly longer signal dropout before the music stops and XM can actually be better in big cities. BUT:

Most people don't get XM or Sirius for NYC, they get it for Montana, the Dakotas, Wyoming, etc.

All the error correction in the world isn't as good as not having the errors in the firse place.

Anybody who says XM works as well as Sirius is delusional or hasn't seen issues with either one (quite possible in flat terrain) or lives exclusively in the city.


----------

